

The Story Behind Google's Interactive Les Paul Guitar Logo - sramam
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/blogs/gear-up/the-story-behind-googles-interactive-les-paul-guitar-logo-20110610

======
zwieback
I was hoping to hear why the pickup and bridge on the doodle looked the way it
did - doesn't really look like Les Paul hardware to me. Does anyone know?

